
Ask HN: Do you eat your own dog food? - gnicholas
How many folks on HN actually use their own products on a daily basis — not just for testing, but as an actual user?<p>There&#x27;s the old trope about &quot;build what you know&quot;, but I&#x27;m sure that many people stumble upon&#x2F;pivot onto something that isn&#x27;t actually a product they would use.<p>I&#x27;d be curious to hear from folks on both sides about advantages&#x2F;disadvantages.<p>As for me, I find there is nothing more frustrating&#x2F;maddening than when I curse at my phone because an app crashed, and then I realize it&#x27;s my own app [1].<p>1: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.BeeLineReader.com
======
WalterSear
I'm building the dwarf fortress of task managers.

And, I've been using it to manage its own development.

~~~
gnicholas
Kudos on the self-referential development cycle. Any particular pros/cons?
Obviously you find competitor products to be lacking, otherwise you'd not be
building this. Did you build your differentiating features first?

~~~
WalterSear
So far, I've built it to satisfy my own needs entirely. One obvious problem
with this is using a half-finished task manager. It wouldn't have worked if I
had been working with anyone else - I haven't implemented sharing or teams
yet.

So far, I've focused on porting the foundation to the cloud, and refactoring
the basic features of my personal system into something Simple(ish) Loveable &
Complete that I can share with others. There's no point in focusing on
differentiation at this stage - I'm still trying to get an initial, functional
public release out the door.

